# Going up for my "FC" 2nd Degree



## cbdub405 (Nov 10, 2013)

Cnt wait a lil nervous but im real happy...I will be taking my 2nd step next Saturday Nov 16th...Thanks for all the advice I been getting from the fellow brothers here...SMIB 

CBDub405


----------



## crod (Nov 11, 2013)

Goodluck bro, I did mine a month ago, it's was an awesome experience. Soo many visiting members and 7 past R.W were in attendance. They all were supportive. You'll be great. Just pay attention to the 2nd degree works 


My Freemasonry


----------



## cbdub405 (Nov 11, 2013)

crod said:


> Goodluck bro, I did mine a month ago, it's was an awesome experience. Soo many visiting members and 7 past R.W were in attendance. They all were supportive. You'll be great. Just pay attention to the 2nd degree works
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Thanks brother...I will for sure to keep my ears open and tune in on everything that will b said..thanks for the advice bro 

CBDub405


----------



## crod (Dec 3, 2013)

So how was it?


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## cbdub405 (Dec 4, 2013)

crod said:


> So how was it?
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App



Hey bro...we actually got pushed back to Jan 18th to take our 2ndFC... a few brothers needing a lil more study time and one had to be out of town with his job wrking..but Jan18th is a go for sure and I will get my MM around Feb...

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## LBCutta (Dec 8, 2013)

Good luck and keep studying


----------



## cbdub405 (Dec 8, 2013)

LBCutta said:


> Good luck and keep studying



Thanks bro...

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------

